# The Dronery



## abraxas (Dec 17, 2007)




----------



## ScottS (Dec 17, 2007)

That shot its pretty friggin sweet. I like it alot! 

How did you do it if you don't mind sharing your secrets.


----------



## Sideburns (Dec 17, 2007)

what a great IR.  I like it.


----------



## abraxas (Dec 17, 2007)

ScottS said:


> That shot its pretty friggin sweet. I like it alot!
> 
> How did you do it if you don't mind sharing your secrets.





Sideburns said:


> what a great IR.  I like it.



ScottS, Sideburns; 

Thanks.  No IR, HDR though.  5 exposures to 16 bit .tiff then mess with levels, curves, saturation, unsharp mask, and layer transparency over and over again until it looks like I want and save. Flatten everything, change to 8 bit mode, resize and save to .jpg.  Trying to learn where to stop . Will get there eventually I hope.


----------



## Roger (Dec 17, 2007)

very nice processing work and great perspective too, the contrast looks just right.


----------



## abraxas (Dec 17, 2007)

Roger said:


> very nice processing work and great perspective too, the contrast looks just right.



Thanks!


----------



## Seefutlung (Dec 17, 2007)

Nice Abraxas - question ... apart from the learning curve ... is this shot worth all that effort?  Is a non-HDR with various/individual zones selectively processed, significantly less appealling than an HDR?

Gary


----------



## SezzySue (Dec 17, 2007)

wow what a beautiful shot. I love the contrast and feeling it provokes.

I would love to see the origionals and where you came from.


----------



## Miaow (Dec 17, 2007)

Very Nice :thumbup:

The reflections in the window are cool sorta makes the building look like its only those 2 sides and you're looking through it (if that makes sense LOL)


----------



## Coldow91 (Dec 17, 2007)

Great shot! I really like the composition and all the highlights and shadows, and how it all fits/flows together


----------



## abraxas (Dec 18, 2007)

SezzySue said:


> wow what a beautiful shot. I love the contrast and feeling it provokes.
> 
> I would love to see the origionals and where you came from.





Miaow said:


> Very Nice :thumbup:
> 
> The reflections in the window are cool sorta makes the building look like its only those 2 sides and you're looking through it (if that makes sense LOL)





Coldow91 said:


> Great shot! I really like the composition and all the highlights and shadows, and how it all fits/flows together



Thanks everyone. I appreciate your comments.



Seefutlung said:


> Nice Abraxas - question ... apart from the learning curve ... is this shot worth all that effort?  Is a non-HDR with various/individual zones selectively processed, significantly less appealling than an HDR?
> 
> Gary



Thank you Gary. I think this shot in particular it was worth it.  Aside from this shot that isn't always the case though.  Using HDR (from .jpg) as the standard in my day to day workflow, I usually see the results in HDR before considering a RAW exposure.


----------



## Sideburns (Dec 19, 2007)

wow.  not IR, eh?  It looks very similar.
Either way, I love the effect.


----------



## myopia (Dec 19, 2007)

i bet everyone here said to themselves "i think i know where that is..."

very orwellian and huxely.  nice.


----------



## abraxas (Dec 20, 2007)

Sideburns said:


> wow.  not IR, eh?  It looks very similar.
> Either way, I love the effect.



Thank you.



myopia said:


> i bet everyone here said to themselves "i think i know where that is..."
> 
> very orwellian and huxely.  nice.



Thanks, I've been feeling that way lately;

These very much so.
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=104229


----------

